# Bridgestone RB-2



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I bought this Bridgestone RB-2 frame on eBay a while back for a rain bike. I switched the parts over from the Paramount (going to get her repainted) and . . . . MAN . . . The RB-2 is a sweet ride. I've heard about this "lengendary" ride but could not find anyone who owned one. She's a small frame with a freakishly long top tube (c-t-c, st=57, tt=58). Are all Brigdestone road bikes have long top tubes?


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

JaeP said:


> Are all Brigdestone road bikes have long top tubes?


I sold Bridgestones from 1990 to 1994. The RB1, RB2 and RB3 had the same front-end geometry. The RB1 and RB2 had identical geometry, if I remember correctly. They all had the long top tubes. There was also a Bridgestone aluminum road bike in 1990(ish) which, I think, had the same geometry as the RB1 and RB2.

- FBB

PS: I see you subscribe to the "All your base are belong to us" school of grammar. JUST KIDDING!


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*What were the differences between the models?*

My understanding was component spec, is that true?


----------



## Djudd (Jan 29, 2004)

*That aluminum Bridgestone...*

was called a "Radac". I am a great Bridgestone enthusiast. Proud owner of, now, two RB-1's circa '89 and '91 and looking for a RB-2 for a possible fixed gear conversion. I would say the top-tube length only seems "freakishly" longer in comparison with today's "compact" frames. Compact or as we say in bicycle talk ....horribly mal-formed. Ride and enjoy, my friend 

peace


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

OperaLover said:


> My understanding was component spec, is that true?


They also used different tubing. In 1993, the RB1 had seamless Ishiwata tubing while the RB2 used seamed tubing. The RB2 frame was slightly heavier.

I'm a big fan of seamed tubing, and Ishiwata was doing it before almost anyone else. They drew all the chrome-vandium Valite tubing for Fuji, and marketed their own chrome-vandium tubing line, which had various versions of "EX" in the name, depending on the tubeset, as far back as the 1970s.

Snobs will throw their noses up at seamed tubing, but it is a great way to make strong, light, inexpensive tubing with multiple butts specified EXACTLY how you want them to be.

My 2 cents,

FBB


----------



## exrower (May 5, 2006)

*that aluminum bridgestone is...*

My ride! 

I bought it in '92-93 and have been riding it on and off since then. Put about 800 mi on it so far the last 6 mo. Move to CA helps. Just got on a carbon fiber bike and sadly will say goodbye to the lugged aluminum Radac. It has by today's standards a pretty firm (harsh?) ride. It has a brushed finish and black lettering. It came with a Shimano mistake (biopace) and shimano 600, basically every component and frame in polished chrome. Direct import from Japan to LBS in hometown, he only got one. I have seen one other on the road in the past 15 years. And still looking.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Pix please!*



exrower said:


> My ride!
> 
> I bought it in '92-93 and have been riding it on and off since then. Put about 800 mi on it so far the last 6 mo. Move to CA helps. Just got on a carbon fiber bike and sadly will say goodbye to the lugged aluminum Radac. It has by today's standards a pretty firm (harsh?) ride. It has a brushed finish and black lettering. It came with a Shimano mistake (biopace) and shimano 600, basically every component and frame in polished chrome. Direct import from Japan to LBS in hometown, he only got one. I have seen one other on the road in the past 15 years. And still looking.


Do you have any pictures of your Radac?


----------



## exrower (May 5, 2006)

*radac pics here*

here are some current photos. Note seat tube is 61 c-t (59+ c-c) and top tube 58 cm c-c, more vertical than the RB 1/2/3.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Schweet indeed*



exrower said:


> here are some current photos. Note seat tube is 61 c-t (59+ c-c) and top tube 58 cm c-c, more vertical than the RB 1/2/3.


Hey Exrower,
That's a mighty sweet bike (frame). Is it a screwed & glued frame? Harsh riding or a flexible flyer?


----------



## rigtenzin (Nov 24, 2005)

*I had a Radac*

Bridgestone USA was blowing them out and I got one for pretty cheap. I worked at a dealer in 90-93. I had the impression they were in a warehouse a while before I bought mine in about '92 or so.

Mine had a white front half and the brushed aluminum rear. It was a stiffer ride than the Vitus frames we also sold -- pretty similar to a Battaglin SL frameset I also had. A local Bridgestone rep. had a batch of them painted red with white panels for a team he sponsored. Kinda like the RB-1s. Those Radacs were really nice looking.

Bridgestone also sold a carbon-tubed version of the Radac. I didn't buy one, because I was worried about the long term durability of glued carbon lugs.

The forks were cut super short to fit those short-stack Ultegra headsets. I wanted a threadless headset so I put another aluminum fork on it. That may have changed the feel of mine. Who knows?

I liked the frame, but I replaced it with an '94 RB-1. Back then I only kept one bike. When I bought a bike, I sold an old bike. Now, I just keep piling them up in the garage, basement, bomb shelter, and anywhere else they'll fit.

Rob


----------

